# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  ложные срабатывания?

## mr.aleks6116

Здравствуте!У меня Сomodo все мои русификаторы кейгены патчи посадил в карантин
как быть где ложное а где вирус.весь карантин 21Мбт/по неск копий файлов/
посылаю отчет/txt/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

А никто вам точно не скажет вирус там или ложное срабатывание. Используйте лицензионное ПО и таких проблем не возникнет.

----------

